# Falken Eurowinter tires... anyone have them?



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

So I am looking to get some winter tires for my car this year. Its not law in Ontario yet, but my car really is brutal in the snow. I usually just drive my parents Outback that has Hakka R's on it, but I figured I should get some for my car this year. 

I found what I think is a good deal on Falken Eurowinter tires, and was just wondering if anyone has had them? Experiences? 

http://www.falkentire.com/Tires/Eurowinter-HS-439-5


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've had a set for two seasons on the S6, no complaints.....they're great tires....lot's of grip in the snow and ice and reasonably quiet on the highway. I like them better than the dunlop wintersport M3's I had before.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

hakkapeliitta!!! join the attack

http://www.nokiantires.com/product-group?group=1.01


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

at more than double the cost, I doubt it's what he's looking for.......


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

speedtek40 said:


> at more than double the cost, I doubt it's what he's looking for.......


Bingo... 
I would love some Hakkas, like I said in the OP my parents vehicles have them and they are amazing, but yeah, a bit more than I'm looking to spend. 

Ordered a set of the eurowinters!


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

So I had the eurowinters installed today... thought I would post my initial thoughts:

Obviously a bit louder than the stock all season rubber I was still running (Car is only 2 years old), but just barely. Today was rainy and cold (3 degrees celcius) and times I know I would have had wheelspin with my old tires I had nothing but grip. Nice and smooth ride, and great grip so far in cold/wet conditions. Looking forward to our first big snowfall to really test them out!


----------



## 95mk3golf (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.vulcantiresales.com

has the 205/55/16 for $84. total shipped to my door was 369.00 not a bad price if you ask me


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

teutoned said:


> hakkapeliitta!!! join the attack
> 
> http://www.nokiantires.com/product-group?group=1.01


Ah great... it's that time again.... where teutoned posts the same thing on every winter tire thread.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> Ah great... it's that time again.... where teutoned posts the same thing on every winter tire thread.


reading and comprehension are not his forte......:laugh:


----------



## 95mk3golf (Aug 14, 2005)

so i have had them on for a week, and we are getting pounded with snow, 12-16 inches so far. These tires work really well on hard packed snow almost like the Blizzaks do, except they cost less. good traction for turning as well. have not had any issues yet.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used them last winter on my Gti...In my oppinion they're on par with Graspics but wear a bit better. Noise is moderate, traction is pretty good. When PA got those redicilous storms in March, I was able to pull out onto the street with no problems and about 7 inches on the ground...No regrets but I wish the price hadn't jumped $15 per tire over what I paid last year from DscountTireDirect.com


----------



## solarbenn (Aug 27, 2006)

overby said:


> So I had the eurowinters installed today... thought I would post my initial thoughts:
> 
> Obviously a bit louder than the stock all season rubber I was still running (Car is only 2 years old), but just barely. Today was rainy and cold (3 degrees celcius) and times I know I would have had wheelspin with my old tires I had nothing but grip. Nice and smooth ride, and great grip so far in cold/wet conditions. Looking forward to our first big snowfall to really test them out!


Soooooo.... about two (winter) seasons later, what do you think of the Eurowinters now?

I'm considering putting them on a 98 Beetle.


----------

